# Breeder Nottinghamshire



## fugazi10 (May 25, 2013)

Hi 
We are thinking of getting a cockapoo, we already have a cocker spaniel, but are not sure where to look for reputable beeders. We got our cocker from a recommended breeder and she is fantastic. can anyone reccomend a breeder in our area or within reasonable distance.
Thanks


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max, Jasper and Miss Polly came from Victoria Mowforth at Ollerton. We are all delighted with our pups great characters and wonderful temperaments. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

We are collecting our pup next Friday from Victoria Mowforth in Ollerton. I think all these pups are gone but I think she has recently had another litter (I am assuming they were cockapoos because she also breeds Cocker Spaniels).

She is on holiday this week(back on Thursday). She advertises on Breeders Online.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Holly is also from Victoria.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

fugazi10 said:


> Hi
> We are thinking of getting a cockapoo, we already have a cocker spaniel, but are not sure where to look for reputable beeders. We got our cocker from a recommended breeder and she is fantastic. can anyone reccomend a breeder in our area or within reasonable distance.
> Thanks


Holly now 3 years old and jack 7 months from victoria in ollerton are both brilliant dogs and had no problems with either.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I knew you had a second pp from Victoria but I couldn't remember his name.


----------

